# New Pictures of Sonic



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I got some new pictures of Sonic. I will post some new ones later if anyone is interested.

[attachment=0:21bj8iov]IMG00051-20090809-2150.jpg[/attachment:21bj8iov]
[attachment=1:21bj8iov]IMG00052-20090809-2153.jpg[/attachment:21bj8iov]
[attachment=2:21bj8iov]IMG00050-20090809-2149.jpg[/attachment:21bj8iov]


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Sonic is a cutie pie!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I have yet to catch it in a picture, though Sonic is a gamer hog, just like his father... I will try again tomorrow. I put my ds out one day with Sonic Rush and he crawled up and started pushing buttons at random, eventually finding the start button and then dies at the boss, it was really funny to watch.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I got some more pictures if anyone wishes to see, I am gonna try to get one of him on his wheel tonight, if I am lucky I'll catch him sleeping on it like last night...

[attachment=0:kfi3dhgd]IMG00057-20090811-1927.jpg[/attachment:kfi3dhgd]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your little one has the sweetest face. I am really enjoying the pictures. Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

You have an adorable little gamer!!!!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies XD!
Its one of the reasons I named him Sonic Tiberious Hedgehog... The first time I let him roam around on my bed, I went to the bathroom, when I came back I found him pressing buttons on my Nintendo ds, also I lost some lives in Sonic Rush. I still want to get a picture of him doing this, I know it wasn't my sister since I was the only one home. My dog Jasper (pictured below) only touches a game cube controller.

[attachment=0:2i3qm38x]IMG00055-20090810-1100.jpg[/attachment:2i3qm38x]


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

More pictures, I am still trying to catch him on his wheel or playing my ds, so far its been hard. He starts pressing buttons normally when I go away.

[attachment=0:2torhte1]IMG00060-20090815-1935.jpg[/attachment:2torhte1]
[attachment=1:2torhte1]IMG00061-20090815-1935.jpg[/attachment:2torhte1]
[attachment=2:2torhte1]IMG00062-20090815-1935.jpg[/attachment:2torhte1]


----------

